# L.A.: BikeSummer opening party 6/3 at SM Pier



## Hollywood (Jan 16, 2003)

the kickoff party for the month-long BikeSummer '05 will be at the Santa Monica pier. Be there!

http://www.bikesummer.org/2005/calendar/detail.php?CalendarID=160


----------



## ilikehysteria (Feb 17, 2005)

*LA Times*

Great LA Times  article too!


----------

